# 2016 Tiguan High psi fuel pump.



## aec498 (Apr 16, 2020)

Hello all,

So, the other day, I get several codes on the OBD2 which are P0300, 0301, 0302, 0303, 0304, 0506 & 0507. When I checked under the hood I immediately heard the fuel pump whining loud so I assumed the problem for my misfiring is the pump. Once I put on the replacement pump, I started it up and now I am having a much rougher idle and would stall if I don't push on the gas. I assumed that I bought a bad pump and when I reinstalled the original pump, it was still idling really bad. Before all this, the car didn't idle this badly and wouldn't stall. Please help!

Regards,
Errol


----------



## Mia Martinez (May 6, 2020)

like a fuel pump, doesn’t the pump come in?


----------



## corn_nub (Dec 14, 2020)

aec498 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> So, the other day, I get several codes on the OBD2 which are P0300, 0301, 0302, 0303, 0304, 0506 & 0507. When I checked under the hood I immediately heard the fuel pump whining loud so I assumed the problem for my misfiring is the pump. Once I put on the replacement pump, I started it up and now I am having a much rougher idle and would stall if I don't push on the gas. I assumed that I bought a bad pump and when I reinstalled the original pump, it was still idling really bad. Before all this, the car didn't idle this badly and wouldn't stall. Please help!
> 
> ...


those codes mean that it is a false misfire and you will have to up date your emc


----------

